# Looking for a nice leather strap



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi all I'm looking to replace the strap on my Visodate. 20mm leather please. Any good recommendations?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi

Don't know how much you want to spend, but have you had a look at the 'Atlas' straps from TSS (The Strap Shop), they're good quality at a reasonable price.

I have a tan one on my Visodate.

Cheers

R


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a Gold plated Visodate and have a Fluco genuine lizard strap on it; looks the business I think:









I bought mine from here:

https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/Fluco-Lizard-Stitched-Tan-Brown-H8.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ryan P said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't know how much you want to spend, but have you had a look at the 'Atlas' straps from TSS (The Strap Shop), they're good quality at a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


 Another :thumbsup: . Had a few straps off this guy over the years. The Atlas is a great strap for the money.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I've got two from Steveo,both very nice.Also got one on order from Martu,very reasonable price.


----------

